# I'm Jealous



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

I just purchased a honda rincon recently waiting for my dealer to get it in, well before I started looking at ATVs for plowing snow I was looking at a Bobcat Toolcat well I figured it would be way out of my WIFE's price range LOL so I dropped that idea. Well today my good friend who is in the same business and we work together on alot of accounts came to the house today and had a Toolcat on his trailer with v-plow He just had to rub salt in the wound. I will say very nice machine wish it was mine and he had a feather in his @ss we'd both be tickled . Jeff if your reading this you lucky #astard lets go make the money now


----------

